# Lavatools Javelin- 25% off at Amazon



## beatnikrogers (Oct 24, 2016)

Just a heads up, there's a promo code YHNT86QC  for 25% off - total $18.74.



Not the pro version, but a good deal nonetheless. I think they ran the same deal last year


----------



## b-one (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks just ordered one!:sausage:


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 24, 2016)

Cool, thanks for the heads up.
I just ordered one too, too good a deal to pass on.

:points1:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2016)

Can't go wrong with them. I have two. Gave one to my father in Lee and brother in law. All still going strong!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 24, 2016)

Is the point smaller than the Thermapen?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2016)

nepas said:


> Is the point smaller than the Thermapen?




Length or width? Don't have the Therma pen but here's the measurements 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks DS

The needle tip is what i was looking for. Looks the same as the THP

TY Again


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 24, 2016)

I have one of these as well!  Great, fast thermometer and I may have accidentally put it through the wash to find out that it still works!  Might have to order another one!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2016)

nepas said:


> Thanks DS
> 
> The needle tip is what i was looking for. Looks the same as the THP
> 
> TY Again



No problem. Like I said I have two. Quick enough for me. Average read time is right at 3 seconds.  I keep one in my house and one in my bug out box (camp cook box). 

Used the extra money I saved by not buying the TP to buy meat for the smoker!


----------



## dr k (Oct 25, 2016)

nepas said:


> Thanks DS
> 
> The needle tip is what i was looking for. Looks the same as the THP
> 
> TY Again


Thermoworks has a needle probe. It maybe the same as their sou vide probe. It's not foldable it's silicone/cable probe. 
-Kurt


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2016)

Man I had to buy another one. Not sure why but I did!


----------



## dr k (Oct 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Man I had to buy another one. Not sure why but I did!


I was getting sucked in and had to find the self control to get off of Amazon before I bought another. I won Todd Johnson's A-maze-n give away the Maverick Chef's instant read backlit therm that's a second or two slower than the Javelin. Its huge. 4.25" probe and 7.25" body. I keep it in a small travel bag in my vehicle so it goes where I do. I believe we got our first ones when they were vintage Thermowands a few years ago when they first came out. 
-Kurt


----------



## smokinadam (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks! Had my wife order one because she is a prime member and I dislike shipping costs... I use one up north that my father bought years ago and these are very nice.


----------



## b-one (Oct 26, 2016)

Just got mine!












IMG_0528.JPG



__ b-one
__ Oct 26, 2016


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 26, 2016)

I have both the pro and regular and gotta say the pro is worth it...that said it's a good price for the regular.


----------



## smokinadam (Oct 27, 2016)

20161027_174853.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Oct 27, 2016





 got mine in the mail today  little over 36 hours from ordering it!  Going to use it on some cordon bleu


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 27, 2016)

In da House!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 27, 2016)

Mine will be here Wednesday.


----------



## b-one (Oct 27, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> In da House!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice color!:biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 27, 2016)

b-one said:


> Nice color!:biggrin:



It's probably not as fast as my indigo one!!!!


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 27, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> It's probably not as fast as my indigo one!!!!


Ya know Case my indigo was a special faster prototype and was made right before they went back to the regular ones when yours was made! ;)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 27, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> Ya know Case my indigo was a special faster prototype and was made right before they went back to the regular ones when yours was made! ;)



Ha! My indigo one is lightning fast! On another note, I've used the snot out of this therm and still have not had to replace the battery! Crazy!


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 27, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Ha! My indigo one is lightning fast! On another note, I've used the snot out of this therm and still have not had to replace the battery! Crazy!


Yea Case mine sh** the bed a while back, I assume it's the battery but still haven't replaced it yet since I have the javelin pro but I will replace it soon....Hopefully it's the battery,  It was a good little therm.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 28, 2016)

Mine finally came in, about time.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 28, 2016)

ChileRelleno said:


> Mine finally came in, about time.



What color did you order? Some are slower than others!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 28, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> ChileRelleno said:
> 
> 
> > Mine finally came in, about time.
> ...


I got the Chipolte as it looked Red...  The damned thing is Pink . :icon_redface:


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 28, 2016)

ChileRelleno said:


> I got the Chipolte as it looked Red... The damned thing is Pink .


​Color??  Just looked at my order, apparently i'm getting mint!!  Yeah.


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 29, 2016)

I hope the Javelin Pro go on sale sometime because I would like an extra one.


----------



## dr k (Oct 29, 2016)

ChileRelleno said:


> I got the Chipolte as it looked Red...  The damned thing is Pink . :icon_redface:


Me to. Three years ago. I was going to return it but it was calibrated perfectly and was so fast I had to keep it. So I refer to the Chipotle color as Salmon. Im ok with that. 
-Kurt


----------

